# Water



## Curiosity (May 5, 2021)

I should probably have asked this much earlier, but . . . is it possible to get mantis eggs _too _moist, short of submerging them and assuming mold isn't growing on them?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2021)

You can get them to wet. Make sure you give good ventilation.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 5, 2021)

Curiosity said:


> I should probably have asked this much earlier, but . . . is it possible to get mantis eggs _too _moist, short of submerging them and assuming mold isn't growing on them?


If they get too wet the eggs will mold.


----------



## Curiosity (May 6, 2021)

But there is no mold. I guess  I mean. . . is it unsafe to spray the eggs directly? or should the water never actually _touch _them? I've been spraying them consistently without gaps longer than 2-3 days for months and no mold has grown.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (May 6, 2021)

Curiosity said:


> But there is no mold. I guess  I mean. . . is it unsafe to spray the eggs directly? or should the water never actually _touch _them? I've been spraying them consistently without gaps longer than 2-3 days for months and no mold has grown.


You can lightly mist them, don’t spray directly though...


----------

